# Partial Amputation in ER



## PDecell (Mar 15, 2013)

Looking for some help with an ER procedure.

Patient presents with a partial amputation to his left thumb from a chop saw, involving the entire distal phalanx but not involving the interphalangeal joint with no bony involvement.

A digital block was performed using 5 mL of 2% lidocaine. The wound was copiously irrigated with 750 mL of sterile saline.  After the wound was glistening clean and the fat was glistening white, I then reevaluted the amputated pad that was hanging by a very thin piece of meat, skin and muscular layer.   
I excised the avulsed piece of tissue.  A sterile dressing was placed over the stump.

The physician is calling it a partial amputation, but the codes all involve bone. I couldn't find a CPT code that fit and I was wondering if I should code an E&M instead.
Any help is appreciated!  Thanks.


----------



## kak6 (Mar 15, 2013)

i would just code 883.0 and the digital block 64450; and EM if appliciable


----------



## PDecell (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks so much.


----------

